# practicing on carpet



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

probably my favorite thing when theres no snow is dicking around in my room. playing around on nose presses and what not. and im wondering how fast that takes the wax off your board????? cause i dont wax my own boards, and i dont wanna pay 10 bucks a week cause i played around on the carpet to much. any ideas on if this matters at all?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

ever jump on your bed with your board on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

no my bed is cosumed with clothes im to lazy to put away  and im 6'3 with low ceilings. i dont like where this is headed....


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

it's okay, ceilings are overrated anyways. 

i used to practice on my trampoline when i was a kid. i usually had to wax it before i rode snow after bouncing around. Carpet is mildly abrasive. so it wouldn't hurt to wax after messin around on carpet


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

thats what i figured thank man.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i do it all the time its fun, i do alot of 180's and simple stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

So after practicing on carpet, the board should be waxed again?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

you could just wax your own board if your worried its a lot easier and cheaper than you might think 
i dont think it will take the wax off too fast anyway


----------

